# [RESOLU]Fonds d'écrans crados

## Anard

Bonjour,

Sous Xfce, mon bureau prend une image aléatoire dans un dossier d'images, zoomée pour remplir le bureau.

Certaines passent très bien mais d'autres sont toutes pourries. Comment savoir pourquoi et comment régler le pb ?

Voici mon bureau : https://imgur.com/Fh71gNY.png

Et voici l'image originale : https://mega.nz/file/D81lRa7Q#ynkFJKeZcvkVqwoWeXTU0q8WNpH-McLm1N7rAe2-s2g

...

----------

## guitou

Bjr.

Sans doute un pb de resolution (qualite) de ton image.

++

Gi)

----------

## YetiBarBar

Bonjour,

A vérifier car je n'utilise plus xfce depuis des années:

- un clic droit sur le bureau -> Desktop Setting te permet de choisir l'image / le dossier a utilisé :

- penser à décocher le changement automatique toutes les 10 minutes.

----------

## sdauth

Même avis que guitou, sûrement la résolution de ton image et malheureusement on ne peut créer de liste d'exclusion avec le gestionnaire de fonds XFCE. Sous openbox, j'utilisais un script (en utilisant feh) pour justement éviter de charger les images à la résolution trop basse.

----------

## Anard

Bonsoir,

C'est ce que je pensais aussi, mais c'est un dossier de fonds d'écran (ancien), les plus petits doivent être en 800x600. Si on zoome dessus, c'est pas super beau, mais pas à ce point. Si je lui demaande de ne pas les zoomer, il me fait un petit carré de 3x2cm (mon écran fait 22 pouces en 1920x1080). Ca me semble disproportionné quand même. 

A noter que sous Ubuntu Gnome ou macOS, je n'ai jamais rencontré ce problème avec les mêmes images.

Je me demandais si ça pourrais venir d'un format qui ne fait pas partie de mes USE flags pour xfce4-desktop ou autre chose ?

@YetiBar : en fait je lui demande qu'il choisisse une image aléatoire dans mon dossier toutes les 30 min...

----------

## netfab

Salut,

J'ai téléchargé ton image, l'ai ajoutée à ma liste de fonds d'écran (sous Xfce), mis le paramètre de style sur zoomé, et je n'ai pas ce problème.

Donne-nous un peu plus d'infos sur ta configuration (emerge --info pour commencer).

De mon côté, je suis plus ou moins en stable amd64, profil amd64/17.1/desktop, rien de particulier en ce qui concerne les useflags pour Xfce.

----------

## Anard

J'ai l'impression d'avoir vu passer la même image (mon dossier en contient 336) en qualité normale et en qualité pourrie. Peut-être qu'un logiciel crée des thumbnails ... ? Ceux-ci ne sont pourtant pas visible dans le dossier en question.

```
anard@gentoo-imack ~ $ cat /etc/portage/package.use/xfce 

#app-text/poppler -qt5

xfce-extra/xfce4-sensors-plugin lm-sensors

x11-themes/arc-theme xfce

# required by xfce-extra/xfce4-mailwatch-plugin-1.2.0-r6::gentoo

# required by xfce-extra/xfce4-mailwatch-plugin (argument)

>=xfce-base/exo-0.12.11 gtk2

app-crypt/pinentry gnome-keyring

xfce-base/libxfce4ui system-info

anard@gentoo-imack ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 3.0.13 (python 3.9.1-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop, gcc-9.3.0, glibc-2.32-r6, 5.4.97-gentoo-x86_64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.4.97-gentoo-x86_64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-4460_CPU_@_3.20GHz-with-glibc2.32

KiB Mem:    15819284 total,  10150596 free

KiB Swap:    7233532 total,   7233532 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Tue, 23 Feb 2021 05:45:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: e9bdc8cf072043af5e8a2b02cdd52c2a9fe476e2

Head commit of repository anard: b90e68e1cee2e8d8df0bfc25c6e4ab6b9d4de90e

Head commit of repository brother-overlay: bd7f27e3399297ff80dfa64ed57cf1054792b573

sh bash 5.0_p18

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.35.1 p2) 2.35.1

distcc 3.3.3 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          5.0_p18::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.18-r6::gentoo, 3.7.9-r2::gentoo, 3.8.7-r1::gentoo, 3.9.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.18.5::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.20::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.2-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.35.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            9.3.0-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.3.2-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.4-r1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.32-r6::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

anard

    location: /var/db/repos/anard

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/Anard/anard-overlay.git

    masters: gentoo

brother-overlay

    location: /var/db/repos/brother-overlay

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/stefan-langenmaier/brother-overlay.git

    masters: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@BINARY-REDISTRIBUTABLE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=haswell -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=haswell -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-march=haswell -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=haswell -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr elogind emboss encode exif flac fortran fr gdbm gif gpm gtk gui iconv icu ipv6 jpeg lcms libglvnd libnotify libtirpc mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt5 readline samba sdl seccomp spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput" KERNEL="linux" L10N="fr" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-3 php7-4" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_8" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 python3_8 python3_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

anard@gentoo-imack ~ $ 

```

----------

## Anard

Merci pour votre aide. D'après vos réponses, j'ai compris que Xfdesktop trouvait des miniatures dans mon dossier. En effet, il semble qu'un jour un logiciel y ait créé des thumbs en fichiers cachés.

Je les ai effacés et tout est revenu à la normale.

 :Wink: 

----------

